# Weinstube und Gaststube



## langalejandro

Hola, no encuentro sinónimos de estas palabras. Otra cosa, ¿se continúan usando?

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## muycuriosa

langalejandro said:


> Hola, no encuentro sinónimos de estas palabras. Otra cosa, ¿se continúan usando?
> 
> Saludos y gracias,
> 
> Ale


 
Hola Ale:

Como no tengo mucho tiempo intentaré darte una respuesta sin consultar el Duden, lo que es a veces un poco peligroso. Pero de todas formas otros continuarán ...

Para mí 'Gaststube' es un comedor, una sala, muchas veces la sala principal, más grande, en un 'Gasthaus', un restaurante alemán. Me parece que en general no se llama 'Gasthaus' a los restaurantes italianos, indios, tailandeses, griegos, turcos, etc.. En general la gente habla de 'Gasthaus' o 'Wirtshaus' cuando se trata de un restaurante con cocina alemana ... bastante típica. De todas formas aquí en Baviera donde vivo. Pues, el gran comedor en tal tipo de restaurante se llama 'Gaststube'.

'Weinstube' es un tipo de bar / restaurante que encuentras sobre todo en regiones donde se cultiva vino. Tomas una copa en una 'Weinstube' y también puedes comer algo, pero en general comida bastante sencilla. ¿Sería un poco el equivalente de un bar de tapas en España? Los que conozco se parecen un poquito. 

Las dos palabras se continúan usando, pero en cuanto a 'Gaststube' y 'Gasthaus' tengo que decir que mucha gente joven va más a restaurantes italianos, griegos ... que a 'Gasthäuser' típicos con 'Gaststuben', de todo modo la gente que conozco.

Saludos

P.D. Ya veo ... querías sinónimos. 
'Gaststube', 'Wirtsstube', 'Stube' (cuando todos saben de qué 'Stube' están hablando); 
'Gasthaus', 'Wirtshaus' o 'Gaststätte' (más formal, y más general)
para 'Weinstube' no veo ningún sinónimo, pero seguro que hay; foreros de las partes de Alemania donde se bebe más vino sabrán bastantes ...


----------



## langalejandro

muycuriosa said:


> Hola Ale:
> 
> 
> Para mí 'Gaststube' es un comedor, una sala, muchas veces la sala principal, más grande, en un 'Gasthaus', un restaurante alemán. Me parece que en general no se llama 'Gasthaus' a los restaurantes italianos, indios, tailandeses, griegos, turcos, etc.. En general la gente habla de 'Gasthaus' o 'Wirtshaus' cuando se trata de un restaurante con cocina alemana ... bastante típica. De todas formas aquí en Baviera donde vivo. Pues, el gran comedor en tal tipo de restaurante se llama 'Gaststube'.
> 
> 'Weinstube' es un tipo de bar / restaurante que encuentras sobre todo en regiones donde se cultiva vino. Tomas una copa en una 'Weinstube' y también puedes comer algo, pero en general comida bastante sencilla. ¿Sería un poco el equivalente de un bar de tapas en España? Los que conozco se parecen un poquito.
> 
> Las dos palabras se continúan usando, pero en cuanto a 'Gaststube' y 'Gasthaus' tengo que decir que mucha gente joven va más a restaurantes italianos, griegos ... que a 'Gasthäuser' típicos con 'Gaststuben', de todo modo la gente que conozco.
> 
> Saludos



Primero que todo, mil gracias por tu respuesta.

Segundo, ¿Cómo se le dice a un restaurante indio, italiano, etc?

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## muycuriosa

langalejandro said:


> Primero que todo, mil gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Segundo, ¿Cómo se le dice a un restaurante indio, italiano, etc?
> 
> Saludos y gracias,
> 
> Ale


 
De nada.

En todos los casos puedes decir 'Restaurant' - "Möchtest du in ein indisches Restaurant? es lo que podrías preguntarle a un amigo con el que quieres salir.
En el caso de los restaurantes italianos, muchas veces se dice 'Pizzeria', o simplemente el nombre (Da Carlo, Il Porcino ...).

Y lo que en mi opinión más se dice (pero a mí no me gusta mucho) es: 'der Italiener / Grieche / Inder etc.' o 'Gehen wir zum Italiener / Griechen / Inder etc.?'

Saludos

P.D. Si continúas, acabarás por darme apetito ... (¿correcto así?) No sé si podré seguir trabajando.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yo creo que Weinstube al día de hoy puede equivaler en español a una *vinoteca*, al menos esa impresión saqué yo cuando estuve comiendo en uno de estos establecimientos en Munich.


----------



## Berenguer

marcoszorrilla said:


> Yo creo que Weinstube al día de hoy puede equivaler en español a una *vinoteca*, al menos esa impresión saqué yo cuando estuve comiendo en uno de estos establecimientos en Munich.



Esto mismo iba a añadir yo. Vamos, que al fin y al cabo una vinoteca es un bar de tapas un poco adecentado.

En cuanto al Gaststube si no recuerdo mal, llamaban así al típico restaurante gigante alemán tipo HofBrauHaus de Munich, ¿no?
Un saludo


----------



## muycuriosa

Berenguer said:


> En cuanto al Gaststube si no recuerdo mal, llamaban así al típico restaurante gigante alemán tipo HofBrauHaus de Munich, ¿no?
> Un saludo


 
Sí y no - pues como decía antes se dice 'Gasthaus' a ese restaurante típico alemán (y no tiene que ser enorme), porque 'Gaststube' sólo es la sala / el cuarto donde comes, y no todo el restaurante. Pero claro, el 'Hofbräuhaus' de verdad es un 'Gasthaus', (y no un 'Restaurant' - al menos para mí).

Saludos


----------



## langalejandro

Gracias por las respuestas. Ya me dió hambre y mañana voy a cenar a un lugar alemán para festejar el fin del primer curso de alemán. 

Saludos,

Ale


----------

